# hello



## davewaller (May 4, 2012)

Hello all, I'm not currently a member of any lodge, but I am extremely interested in joining the mason society, and was wandering if anyone could give me a few pointers. Thanks


----------



## Pscyclepath (May 4, 2012)

Is there a local lodge in your community?  That's a good place to start.  Maybe you already have some friends or neighbors who are members.  

There should be a sign out front somewhere noting when meeting nights are, or maybe a bulletin board with some friendship-type events.  Show up about an hour or so early on meeting night, or come to one of the open events and meet the lodge members.  Do they make you feel welcome?  Is this somewhere where you feel comfortable?  If so, ask for a petition.  Two of the lodge members will have to sign it for you.  You may be asked to sign a consent form for a criminal background check, and/or provide a copy of your birth certificate.  There will be some questions on the form that you will need to answer, as well as provide some references from people who know you well.   Once completed, give the signed petition to one of the lodge members. usually one of the two (new) friends who signed it for you.

Be prepared to "wait a time with patience."  Your petition will need to be read in front of the lodge at its next stated meeting, and a committee of three lodge members will be appointed to come meet with you and your family sometime within the next month.  This lets you get to know some more of the brothers a little better (they will not be the same guys who signed your petition), as well as for the committee to get to know you better.  This is the time to ask any questions you might have about Freemasonry, for example, just what you're getting yourself into, what sort of commitments it will take, what sort of impacts or involvement with your family, etc.  The committee will also get in touch with the references you provided on your petition, looking to see just what sort of a fellow your are.   Once they've done all that, they will report back to the lodge at its next monthly meeting as to whether they have found you to be a good candidate to become a Mason.  Based on that report, each member of the lodge present will vote "yea" or "nay" on whether to admit you.  Once things have gotten this far, the vote is usually a "yea," and a lodge member will get in touch with you to let you know that, and set up a time for you to come in for some basic orientation, as well as to when and where to show up to be initiated into the First Degree of Freemasonry.

Masonry is a system of three degrees, and you won't have full privileges until you have studied and shown some basic proficiencies in each degree, and have received the 3rd Degree as a Master Mason.  What you do mostly as a 1st Degree ("Entered Apprentice", oe "EA") Mason is study until you have mastered teh required memory work for that degree, and passed a practical exam in order to advance to the next degree.  The same thing goes for a 2nd Degree ("Fellow Craft", or "FC") Mason...  study, get to know your new brothers and your lodge, and pass that exam).  This will take the devotion of some time and effort, because all this memorization stuff isn't (and can't be) written down -- you learn it mouth-to-ear from a mentor or one of the lodge's "lecturers" or instructors.  

While it does take a good bit of effort and dedication on your part, it's a lot of fun, and extremely rewarding.  I hope you find a lodge that meets your needs, and come give us a try...

Tom


----------



## davewaller (May 4, 2012)

Thankyou very my much for the information you have provided me, much appreciated. I know where a lodge near to me is, and thanks to your information, I now have a starting block from which to approach the lodge politely and not to imposingly. Thankyou again.


----------

